# IMEI and IMEISV



## mjones1052

I've been reading posts about backing up your IMEI and whatnot, and I want to make sure mine is right before doing it. Right now my IMEI is correct, but my IMEISV just says "00". Is that right? I feel like it used to be the same as the IMEI but had one number added, and that the IMEI fixing utility generated that number and all that. I also feel like it used to be called something else too? I am on the VRBL3K leak. Am I missing something? Problem started after flashing CM10 or AOKP, anything based on AOSP, to my phone, I would be on roaming when I should otherwise be connected to the network extender at my work. I have to be on a TW rom for that to happen, it's odd. So I figured I should do the backup and restore thing, but then I noticed that the one number seems off, and somehow renamed to something else?


----------



## mjones1052

Oh, also KIES is picking up my phone as a Galaxy Nexus. Maybe I should just reflash stock entirely.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

The IMEISV, for TW roms, was never present on ICS so in theory one never knew what is was. I have never used AOSP roms so I can't speak on its inclusion nor exclusion in these roms. Since the JB TW leaks, I have noticed the IMEISV in settings as well. For what? That idk nor do I care to know. My IMEISV reads "00" and I'm fairly certain that it means nothing substantial since others have reported the same as well on XDA (where I spend most of my time). I have never lost my IMEI nor have I lost 4g, SMS, or calls. Also, I've seen a few posts in Invisibleks modem thread either here or XDA and someone posted that on AOSP roms, their phone switched to roaming on their network extender. I don't know of or if there is a solution but I have seen someone else make this distinction as well.

As for kies, I honestly don't use it nor do I know how it works. Have you changed your build.prop before? Maybe for Google Wallet? That could be the cause for Kies picking your GSIII up as a Galaxy Nexus? Just a thought.

Just so anyone else is clear, we're talking about the d2vzw.

Edit: I read the network extender roaming "issue" here (page 40): http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34053-officialmodems-vrlk3-verizon-sgs3-sch-i535-odin-or-recovery-flashable/page__st__390


----------



## mjones1052

Yes, D2VZW. Thanks for info about the IMEISV. Also, I never changed the build prop, but now that I think about it I used a Google Wallet installer app since I'm lazy and that probably changed my device model to show support for Wallet. But yea, the network extender thing is odd. Normally, it says Network Extender in the pull down instead of Verizon Wireless. Then, when I flash an AOSP rom it starts showing Not in Neighborhood. Even in device settings it shows roaming on AOSP but not TW on the same exact extender. It's bizarre. Even if it's just code, as long as the device thinks it's roaming and it's reporting that I would think I get banged for roaming? Just sucks since TW is the most God awful looking skin I've ever had the misfortune to look at. Adds nice features, sure, but they could take some hints from HTC on the skin department.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

Hmm, that coud be it. You could check your build.prop now just to verify, its in "/system" if you've never seen it before. It should say d2vzw but it may say Galaxy Nexus or SCHi515.

I don't believe data roaming is applicable in the US, just calls. I'm basing that on Verizon's data roaming fees listing, I noticed the US is absent:

http://support.verizonwireless.com/information/data_roaming_charges.html


----------



## Taylored

mjones1052 said:


> I've been reading posts about backing up your IMEI and whatnot, and I want to make sure mine is right before doing it. Right now my IMEI is correct, but my IMEISV just says "00". Is that right? I feel like it used to be the same as the IMEI but had one number added, and that the IMEI fixing utility generated that number and all that. I also feel like it used to be called something else too? I am on the VRBL3K leak. Am I missing something? Problem started after flashing CM10 or AOKP, anything based on AOSP, to my phone, I would be on roaming when I should otherwise be connected to the network extender at my work. I have to be on a TW rom for that to happen, it's odd. So I figured I should do the backup and restore thing, but then I noticed that the one number seems off, and somehow renamed to something else?


Did you ever find a solution to this?
I am facing the same issue. I am picking up LTE/4G, but my CDMA is dead. I cannot make or receive calls as a result. You are the only other person I can find who has this issue. everyone else seems to be dealing with their IMEI which is killing their entire network connectivity.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

Taylored said:


> Did you ever find a solution to this?
> I am facing the same issue. I am picking up LTE/4G, but my CDMA is dead. I cannot make or receive calls as a result. You are the only other person I can find who has this issue. everyone else seems to be dealing with their IMEI which is killing their entire network connectivity.


Are you on VZW or another variant? I don't want to suggest something that is for Verizon if you're not.

If you're on Verizon, is your eri: 5 AND is your phone number correct?

Edit: clearly I need to focus while watching ESPN and commenting...


----------



## IrishCream

Having a similar issue here.... whenever I am flashing newer builds (30th-31st) I am able to get data but no calls or texts. I look at my phone number and it reads as +1 (704) - xxx-xxxx <--- phone number edited out obviously as opposed to (704) xxx-xxxx. I also have the IMEISV at 00 as opposed to an MTN number like I do when the phone is working properly.

Can't for the life of me figure out how to fix...


----------



## davidnc

AS far as vzw goes the IMEISV is suppose to be 00 I think.








The SV just stands for software version.Mine is 00 and phone functions fine.
Im on CR 5.5.1

Edit:Fyi
For helping install wallet I also used an app from the playstore before it was snagged out of the market.
Some versions of that app did change your build.prop.


----------

